# Flex Los Angeles Drivers, Are You Getting Blocks On A Daily Basis?



## J.Greene (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi I'm working out of the DLA8 warehouse and lately we've been overly saturated with workers; apparently they hired 80+ workers within the last month or so, and I've noticed that I'm now only averaging at least one block a day and sometimes two, when before it was the other way around. Has this happened to anyone else, either at this same location or another one?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Workers?? 
What makes you think that you are a "Worker", you an "Independent Contractor"


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Workers??
> What makes you think that you are a "Worker", you an "Independent Contractor"


Working as an ic dosent change the fact we are workers. We arent employees.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Workers??
> What makes you think that you are a "Worker", you an "Independent Contractor"


You know exactly what the OP meant and yet you want to play word games which contributes nothing to this thread.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I kind of experienced the same thing starting the second week of January. Flex had just hired (God knows how many) new drivers for the holidays, but they started to cut back on shifts after the holidays and I could hardly get anything.

It's still very competitive for blocks, but I learned when each manager does block drops at our warehouse so I know when to fish for shifts. I'm not sure if some managers are consistent when dropping blocks at the LA warehouse, but it definitely helps to know when they are if they are.


----------

